# Spacing of conduits UG



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there any requirement, requiring spacing of conduits underground? Can I just pile them on one on top of the other? 
Code section please?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Is there any requirement, requiring spacing of conduits underground? Can I just pile them on one on top of the other?
> Code section please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


300.5 Didn't wsee anything NEC wise, however, you may want to dheck the local statutes, here in Alaska, we have a 12" separation of "other systems" (Gas, Water, etc)


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Is there any requirement, requiring spacing of conduits underground? Can I just pile them on one on top of the other?
> Code section please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 NEC has no requirement your spec book for the job may or if it is utility work they may have a requirement we did a ductbank and we used chairs to keep the spacing so the concrete would encase the conduits as per specs..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Not really in the NEC unless you are reading about the duct bank then it may mention something about that but for electrical conduits for underground run normally I like to keep it about couple inch gap between the conduits so when you backfill it up it will not affect it much.

For duct bank or simuair then you will have to use the "chair " or stacker one of the two and also read on the specs on that jobsite to see what they will required for it.

Merci,
Marc


----------

